# Indoor pen for new kitten



## napoleon786 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,
Im going to get a kitten very soon and i was told that it would be good if i could section off a room for it when i first get it. As it is not possible for me to section off a room entirely for the kitten, i was thinkinng about getting an indoor pen (something that the kitten will not be able to climb out of). I was wondering if anyone could give me any suggestions or advice. I was thinking about getting something like the pen in this video (YouTube - Must-Have Items For Your New Kitten) but i dont know where to get something similar to this from. Please could somebody help me,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I can tell you that a pen like that won't stop a kitten of rehoming age (preferably 12-13 weeks old, but even an 8 week old) climbing/jumping out.

I'm not sure what to suggest really, because even if you got one with a lid on it's not the best way to keep a kitten for long. 

Is your place open plan or something?

If that's the case I would probably opt for 2 kittens, to keep each other company and plenty of litter trays ... perhaps 4 or 5 to have the best chance of success. Plus if you work I'd book a week or so off to settle them in and to watch for dangers which you might not have thought about.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol sorry but kitten + pen = kitten never being in it  :lol: :lol: itll be out of that quicker than you can say 'waste of money' :lol:

if you have open plan just keep him in the room that you are in most, litter tray one side (so he can see it no ovedr there somewhere) and food in easy access, place him in tray dig paw a few times etc

he should be 12weeks+when you get him


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree, the one in the video would be jumped over or knocked down in no time. I have one of those baby stair gates things, and the average kitten can clear it (in seconds) by 8 weeks old. 

If youre really looking for a kitten pen then the type in the photo below is about as good as you will get, because they are glass (well perspex) the kittens cant climb up them, but. If theyre handy then they do learn to jump on top and balance, which is why I made a lid for mine. Mine isnt the one in the photo but it is the same style and materials (aluminium frame, perspex fronts). These are not suitable for kittens to be left in for any great length of time, but they are great for popping kittens in while cooking/eating/cleaning etc. To be honest, for one kitten I wouldnt bother. Things like this tend to be more for people who breed kittens (have lost of kittens on a regular basis). 

If you tell us what your home situation is like, I am sure we will be able to come up with much better (and cheaper) alternatives.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tje that's a nice pen 

I agree that it's a short term solution and i also wouldn't bother just for one kitten. 3 here at the moment and i still wouldn't bother!

You should be kitten proofing your home (be especially careful when it comes to electrical cables).

One of the things that comes with kittens (like it or loathe it) is that they get EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## napoleon786 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, the main reason for the pen would be to keep it in their at night without it being able to escape. During the day (9AM-11:30PM) i will be awake and it will be able to go wherever it wishes but my main concern is at night because i don't want it wondering around downstairs and doing it's "business" everywhere while i'm asleep. I have a normal two story house (2 receptions, 1 toilet and 1 kitchen downstairs and then there is 3 bedrooms and one bathroom upstairs). I'm looking at getting an 8 week old kitten and hopefully it will already be litter trained.

Just wonedring, do cats wonder around the house during the night as this is really my main concern? If they just sleep i will be more than happy to not get it a pen. At the end of the day it saves me money.
Also which litter is better, World's Best Cat Litter or Catsan Clumping Litter?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

napoleon786 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, the main reason for the pen would be to keep it in their at night without it being able to escape. During the day (9AM-11:30PM) i will be awake and it will be able to go wherever it wishes but my main concern is at night because i don't want it wondering around downstairs and doing it's "business" everywhere while i'm asleep. I have a normal two story house (2 receptions, 1 toilet and 1 kitchen downstairs and then there is 3 bedrooms and one bathroom upstairs). I'm looking at getting an 8 week old kitten and hopefully it will already be litter trained.
> 
> Just wonedring, do cats wonder around the house during the night as this is really my main concern? If they just sleep i will be more than happy to not get it a pen. At the end of the day it saves me money.
> Also which litter is better, World's Best Cat Litter or Catsan Clumping Litter?


Please don't rehome and 8 week old  Those extra 4-5 weeks are essential to any kitten, as that is when they learn 'manners' from their mum and siblings. You've more chance of getting a fully litter trained and well socialised kitten if you wait until they are 12-13 weeks old 

Is it not possible to set one of your bedrooms up as a kitten room for times when you're not there or asleep? That would be much much better. Pens are only really meant for using at times when it's easier to keep them in one place, or there is danger such as: when you're cooking, cleaning, eating or for the kittens safety if you're opening a door to outside. Not for hours at a time.

We use Cat's Best (oko plus) clumping litter which is cheaper than World's Best, but we find it slightly better. Though you'll need to use the same litter the kitten is used to for a week or two fist anyway, then gradually move over.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

keep the kitten in one room for the first couple of weeks, litter tray in the room and get another one for upstairs (doors closed) when you allow him to 'roam'

id still shut him in 'his room' until about 6 months, i dont liek them in my bedroom as it wakes me up!

why is the kitten 8 weeks old is it a rescue?


----------



## napoleon786 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just thought it would be best to get an 8 week old kitten (friend's cat is going to have kittens soon) as it will be easier for it to bond and get used to me and the house but i suppose i could wait an extra 3-4 weeks. Also just wondering would it be best to have 2 litter trays in seperate rooms to prevent any accidents?
I think i'll just keep it in one of the rooms for a few weeks and take it out a couple times a week to roam the other rooms. I have no problems with it roaming the house when i'm awake, it's just when im asleep. I'd prefer to have it in one room somewhere where it couldn't escape as this will give me peace of mind but it is not ABSOLUTELY necessary.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im guessing that the cat having kittens is a moggy then? no its best for them to be wormed from 3weeks, then have 2 vet checks and 2 vacs and leave home aaround 12weeks + 

as for bonding there is no difference to whether the kitten is 8 weeks or 12weeks, its how its brought up. a 8 week old kitten wont have had enough socialization or teaching from mum / other littermates and its more likely to be scared than a 12week old outgoing one.

but its obviously up to when you friend wants to get 'rid of them', moggies/back yard breeders normally say 5-8weeks as they dont want to pay out more money for them.

I hope that mum is spayed after and isnt bred all the time, she can get pregnant just after giving birth again  plus Im guessing that no health tests are done on mum or the dads? (could be more than one in a litter) 
just quite sad really.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think giving your kitten/kittens a "safe room"for when you are unable to supervise is a good idea in the early days,but that is all it should be ,safe for when unsupervised.There is no need to keep the kitten in this room at other times.Kittens need to explore their surroundings and to bond with you they need to be out ,playing with you getting gentle handling and just generally getting familiar with their new home.Getting a kitten at 12/13 weeks will actually make the bonding process easier as it will have learned many lessons from its mum and siblings that you could never teach it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome to PF  I second all other comments about 8 wks being too young for a kitten to leave its mother and siblings.
IMO you don't need to invest in a pen. I have brought home 3 kittens, one at 21 wks and 2 at 14 wks (at different times) and none of them have been a problem during the night. At first, before they were totally used to the house, they slept in the kitchen, which is the warmest room in the house at night as there's a woodburner going 24/7. I have never even had to put a guard on this fire because they were old enough when they came to me to know better 
Until your kitten is used to your home, I would confine him/her to one room overnight with comfortable warm bedding, a few toys, fresh water and a litter tray. They will soon settle in and being as you said you're home all day, you could tire kitty out with lots of playtime about an hour before you go to bed to ensure they're tired and hopefully they'll sleep all night - no wild parties etc 
Re: your question about litter. I think Catsan is rubbish litter, a waste of money. Depending on whether you want to use clumping - then Worlds Best is very good, but tracks badly. If you have a search on some of the threads you'll find lots of info about cat litter. But, when you bring your kitten home, it's best if you continue with the litter they're using at the 'breeder' home so as there's not too much change all at once and this will definitely minimise any accidents. 
Good luck. Any questions, please ask, there's always someone around to offer help/advice. It might not be what you want to hear sometimes, ie: rehoming an 8 wk old kitten, but everyone will be basing their advice on what's best for the kitten/cat 
ps - photos of your new kitten are a requirement of PF!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

buffie said:


> I think giving your kitten/kittens a "safe room"for when you are unable to supervise is a good idea in the early days,but that is all it should be ,safe for when unsupervised.There is no need to keep the kitten in this room at other times.Kittens need to explore their surroundings and to bond with you they need to be out ,playing with you getting gentle handling and just generally getting familiar with their new home.Getting a kitten at 12/13 weeks will actually make the bonding process easier as it will have learned many lessons from its mum and siblings that you could never teach it.


+



dougal22 said:


> Hi and welcome to PF  I second all other comments about 8 wks being too young for a kitten to leave its mother and siblings.
> IMO you don't need to invest in a pen. I have brought home 3 kittens, one at 21 wks and 2 at 14 wks (at different times) and none of them have been a problem during the night. At first, before they were totally used to the house, they slept in the kitchen, which is the warmest room in the house at night as there's a woodburner going 24/7. I have never even had to put a guard on this fire because they were old enough when they came to me to know better
> Until your kitten is used to your home, I would confine him/her to one room overnight with comfortable warm bedding, a few toys, fresh water and a litter tray. They will soon settle in and being as you said you're home all day, you could tire kitty out with lots of playtime about an hour before you go to bed to ensure they're tired and hopefully they'll sleep all night - no wild parties etc
> Re: your question about litter. I think Catsan is rubbish litter, a waste of money. Depending on whether you want to use clumping - then Worlds Best is very good, but tracks badly. If you have a search on some of the threads you'll find lots of info about cat litter. But, when you bring your kitten home, it's best if you continue with the litter they're using at the 'breeder' home so as there's not too much change all at once and this will definitely minimise any accidents.
> ...


Totally agree with the lovelies above 

Taking your future kitten out of the room to explore a couple of times a week is a little mean ... more like have that room for sleep time and times when you can't keep an eye on the little one  There's no need for him/her to be in there at other times ... else you'll miss out on all the fun!

If you can get your friend to keep hold of the little ones until they are 12-13 weeks this would be ideal for all concerned. If she's not getting the kittens vaccinated (like sadly most moggy breeders don't) you could always go with her to the vet when it's time and pay for them yourself. It would also be a great opportunity for you to see the vet give your chosen kitty a health check. Then the little one can go back to your friends place for the last few weeks. If you can afford to do so it would be a wonderful gesture to offer to pay for the mum cat's spay op while there too. Sometimes the price can be as little as £20 for that, and then it would prevent any further unwanted kittens.

I also agree with Dougal  Pictures would be lovely once your little one is home safe with you.


----------



## napoleon786 (Dec 23, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> no wild parties etc


lol to wild parties and also i will put pictures up of the kitten once i get it. Also my friend wanted to keep all the kittens but as i wanted one and know him very well he allowed me to have one of them.

Also thanks to everyone for the advice and if i need anymore i will just ask. I've gone with the option of just giving it a room to sleep in at night without it being in a pen and then when i'm awake the kitten will be allowed to roam freely and have LOTS of play and attention.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

napoleon786 said:


> lol to wild parties and also i will put pictures up of the kitten once i get it. Also my friend wanted to keep all the kittens but as i wanted one and know him very well he allowed me to have one of them.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone for the advice and if i need anymore i will just ask. I've gone with the option of just giving it a room to sleep in at night without it being in a pen and then when i'm awake the kitten will be allowed to roam freely and have LOTS of play and attention.


All sounds good.Just think of the fun you can have with the sales starting soon.Lots more toys'n stuff :thumbup:.If your friend is going to be keeping the rest of the kittens ,hopefully he wont mind your kitten staying a bit longer with mum and siblings.Soon as you know which kitten is yours,we need pics please.


----------



## napoleon786 (Dec 23, 2010)

buffie said:


> All sounds good.Just think of the fun you can have with the sales starting soon.Lots more toys'n stuff :thumbup:.If your friend is going to be keeping the rest of the kittens ,hopefully he wont mind your kitten staying a bit longer with mum and siblings.Soon as you know which kitten is yours,we need pics please.


thanks for the response and i will put pictures up ASAP but the kittens still need to arrive yet and then i'm going to wait about 12 weeks before getting it.

PS. I have decided to call my kitten Sifu (pronounced as shee-fu). It is a chinese name and translated into English it means "Teacher"/"Master". I've been through loads of cat names but this really does sound like a cat name and it's perfect. I got it from Kung Fu Panda, lol.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are the kittens a breed or moggies?

hope the birth goes well, remember to tell your friend to worm from 3weeks with panacur paste and mum can be spayed when they are weaned


----------

